# las vegas chicken



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

this a good one i learned while cooking at a resturant years back...its good and easy...healthy too 

coat chicken breast with flour, salt and pepper of course
fry in 1\2" of veg oil

sautee onions\garlic\mushrooms
in a separate pan...
chop up bacon.....fry till desired doneness

top breasts with all of that, ranch dressing and monterey cheese...broil


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That looks great....

However, flour + veg. oil + ranch dressing + cheese...does not = healthy.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

"flour + veg. oil + ranch dressing + cheese...does not = healthy."

You forgot the bacon.

I've learned that food either tastes good or it's healthy, usually not both. I guess to make it a little healther, you could skip the oil and flour and grill the chicken, top with the veggies and cheese, and finish on the pit.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you could make this recipe a little more healthy. take chicken breast and cut in half length-wise, so ur left w/ 2 thinner breast pieces. rinse chicken and coat in bread crumbs. bake in oven for about 15-20 min's at 350. remove and add toppings then return to oven for @ 10 minutes. that's alaso how i do our chicken parmesan but with spagetti sauce and mozz cheese...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

your already eating chicken, come on...how much healthier do you want to be?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

this is healthier! explosion time,,


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*Explosion Recipe*

Now whats the recipe for the explosion?? WOW that looks good!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

CHUM STAIN said:


> Now whats the recipe for the explosion?? WOW that looks good!


That is called a fatty...

and they are most excellent!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*fatty recipe?????*

ok, fatty recipe???


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Was looking to do something different came across this recipe did as followed but after frying the chicken i dipped the chicken boobies in wing sauce then preceded with the rest, came out amazing . For the wing lovers or anyone who likes something with the flavor this is a must have.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

salth2o said:


> That looks great....
> 
> However, flour + veg. oil + ranch dressing + cheese...does not = healthy.


You obviously have never met Marsh Jr... You can lay that dude on a sheet of plywood to mark a straight edge...LOL

That sounds and looks great Brett. Going to try it soon! I owe you a visit. I forgot about the bracket you fabbed for me.


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

that fatty looks good. bet it would take a year off your life though.


----------

